# Best opening weekend ever!



## dawgvet (Sep 5, 2017)

Ok, so I didn't kill my limit of doves on Saturday afternoon but the people I got to share the dove field with made it the best hunt I've ever been on. 

This was my kids' first ever dove shoot and the first birds of any kind that they'd shot at. So lucky to be able to share this with my favorite hunting buddies. 







Here's each one with their first-ever doves. My daughter dropped hers with her first shot fired at a bird. My son followed right after with his. He also happened to be using his great-grandfathers Remington 11-48 20 ga quail gun. 

https://imgur.com/a/fgMv7

Not a bad day for their first hunt. Must've been good as they were asking to go back the next day!


----------



## GACory (Sep 6, 2017)

Congratulations! Looks like they enjoyed the hunt.


----------



## dawgvet (Sep 6, 2017)

Finally figured out how to work Imgur now that Photobucket went nuts.

Cory, thanks.  It was one of the best days I've had in the field.


----------



## model88_308 (Sep 6, 2017)

Tough to beat a day in the field like that! Congratulations to you all!!


----------



## Piggy06 (Sep 6, 2017)

Very nice. Congrats


----------



## antharper (Sep 6, 2017)

Smiles says it all , congrats to y'all !


----------



## Michael F Sights (Sep 7, 2017)

AWESOME !!! Great memories!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 7, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 7, 2017)

Nice smiles. Looks like a great day!


----------



## speedcop (Sep 15, 2017)

that's priceless!


----------



## basstrkr (Oct 23, 2017)

*Doves*

"We live for, little moments, like that."


----------



## coveyrise (Oct 23, 2017)

Take all the pictures and videos you can. Time will fly by. Always great to see kids enjoying hunting.


----------



## leroy (Oct 23, 2017)

dawgvet said:


> Ok, so I didn't kill my limit of doves on Saturday afternoon but the people I got to share the dove field with made it the best hunt I've ever been on.
> 
> This was my kids' first ever dove shoot and the first birds of any kind that they'd shot at. So lucky to be able to share this with my favorite hunting buddies.
> 
> ...



I also have my grandfathers 11-48 20 ga had it since I was 10 almost 50 now, killed a lot of quail, rabbits, doves, squirrels with it


----------

